# JVC "PROTECTING SEND SERVICE" error [SOLVED]



## 2Speed

Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...

This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.

Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.

1. Disconnect all power from the unit 
2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons 
3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR" 
b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
7. Disconnect power 
8. Remove faceplate
8. Reconnect power 
9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on

Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


----------



## Milkman

Is there another way to show Dc 2


----------



## Goelie

Thanks a lot. In my case it went a little bit different, but succeeded,

The model I have is: KD-R861BT








Step 1-3: Instead [MENU], I used [SETUP]
In Step 5, I could not find the [PAUSE], that is like pushing the volume button, but it did not succeed into DC2 and DC2 0.
So, I tried different other things from Step 4.
After "DC ERR", I think what worked was the [SKIP TRACK BACK], then I had quickly found the DC2 0
I continued with Step 7, and finished successfully.

Thanks again!
Cor


----------



## Harley Man

Goelie said:


> Thanks a lot. In my case it went a little bit different, but succeeded,
> 
> The model I have is: KD-R861BT
> View attachment 260053
> 
> Step 1-3: Instead [MENU], I used [SETUP]
> In Step 5, I could not find the [PAUSE], that is like pushing the volume button, but it did not succeed into DC2 and DC2 0.
> So, I tried different other things from Step 4.
> After "DC ERR", I think what worked was the [SKIP TRACK BACK], then I had quickly found the DC2 0
> I continued with Step 7, and finished successfully.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cor


----------



## Harley Man

I have model # KD-R680S. Had to modify step 5 and 6 from original post. Just pushed SKIP TRACK Back several times to get to DC2, and then DC0. Then, followed the other steps as indicated in original post. 

Called JVC before I figured out this step without pushing Pause. They could not, or would not tell me next step after 4. Said just push reset button. If that did not work, send into them. They said could be lots of things causing problem. I don't understand why they wouldn't tell me there was way to fix other than greed to get money from us sending the unit to them to fix.

Thank you for posting the fix, and Golie for more details on how his was different with his model.


----------



## Wattsnew

Goelie said:


> Thanks a lot. In my case it went a little bit different, but succeeded,
> 
> The model I have is: KD-R861BT
> View attachment 260053
> 
> Step 1-3: Instead [MENU], I used [SETUP]
> In Step 5, I could not find the [PAUSE], that is like pushing the volume button, but it did not succeed into DC2 and DC2 0.
> So, I tried different other things from Step 4.
> After "DC ERR", I think what worked was the [SKIP TRACK BACK], then I had quickly found the DC2 0
> I continued with Step 7, and finished successfully.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cor





2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


Thanks, worked perfect, except used the skip track instead of a pause to advance display.


----------



## Lippardj

2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


Thank You for posting this as I just went through the steps and got my radio back working. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Mrbutler#54

Goelie said:


> Thanks a lot. In my case it went a little bit different, but succeeded,
> 
> The model I have is: KD-R861BT
> View attachment 260053
> 
> Step 1-3: Instead [MENU], I used [SETUP]
> In Step 5, I could not find the [PAUSE], that is like pushing the volume button, but it did not succeed into DC2 and DC2 0.
> So, I tried different other things from Step 4.
> After "DC ERR", I think what worked was the [SKIP TRACK BACK], then I had quickly found the DC2 0
> I continued with Step 7, and finished successfully.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cor


Bro that totally worked🤘🏾 Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Chris barrioss

2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.





2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


Is there a video of some sort ??


----------



## Ognivoj

I have model KD-R99MBS, same as OP. What button is the menu button? My manual calls none of them menu. When it says skip track I’m assuming it’s the skip track forward. I tried many combinations multiple times & no success. When it does work, does the DC ERR appear right away? Mine powers back up with Protecting Send Service still displayed.


----------



## Cricketnboots

Ognivoj said:


> I have model KD-R99MBS, same as OP. What button is the menu button? My manual calls none of them menu. When it says skip track I’m assuming it’s the skip track forward. I tried many combinations multiple times & no success. When it does work, does the DC ERR appear right away? Mine powers back up with Protecting Send Service still displayed.


I am having the same issue did you get an answer or figure it out??


----------



## Ognivoj

Cricketnboots said:


> I am having the same issue did you get an answer or figure it out??


Yes it was the track forward button & the button on the bottom farthest to the right. Then after resetting DC1, I believe I had to hit track back to get DC2.


----------



## Coolbuy

Hi everyone, I am not able to do successfully get through step 2-3. Please anyone help me? I have KD-R971BT, image attached


----------



## Nidam Hammoudi

2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.





2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


A love you men thanks à lot ❤


----------



## Vixx

Hey guys, Any help with factory resetting mine will be great.
I cant seem to arrive at the “DC-RR” menu after several attempts. I used the power button on top left and then the setting button on bottom left.

I also dont have a12v power supply. Elow is the image of my unit:


----------



## Jay46656

2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the [MENU] and [Skip Track] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU] and [Skip Track] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Track] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Track] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [Pause] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [Pause] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


Just wanted to say thanks and God Bless the Internet. I would have never figured this out myself in a million years. I had to hold the >> button and the * (Settings) button. I also had no idea that the reset button is under the face plate but I eventually found it.


----------



## Maldeus

This is how I did it on my JVC "KD-T700BT with this error.

1. Disconnect all power from the unit
2. Simultaneously press and hold the
[MENU * star on right bottom] and [Skip Forward ] buttons
3. While holding down both [MENU *] and [Skip Forward] , apply 12v power to unit
a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
4. Press [Skip Forward] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
a. Press and hold [Skip Forward] until "DC1 OK" appears
5. Press [ Skip Back] and advance display until "DC2" appears
6. Press and hold [ Skip Back] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
7. Disconnect power
8. Remove faceplate
8. Reconnect power
9. Press and hold the [RESET located under face panel] button for 10 seconds
10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on

Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.


----------



## MAL

[QUOTE = "Goelie, сообщение: 5789296, участник: 214762"]
Большое спасибо. В моем случае все было немного иначе, но получилось,

Модель у меня: KD-R861BT
[ATTACH = полный] 260053 [/ ATTACH]
Шаг 1-3: Вместо [МЕНЮ] я использовал [НАСТРОЙКА]
На шаге 5 я не смог найти [PAUSE], то есть нажатие кнопки громкости, но это не удалось в DC2 и DC2 0.
Итак, я пробовал другие вещи из шага 4.
После "DC ERR", я думаю, сработала [SKIP TRACK BACK], затем я быстро нашел DC2 0
Я продолжил с шага 7 и успешно закончил.

Спасибо еще раз!
Кор
[/ ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]

May God grant you health, man !!! I helped a lot with my instructions for resetting the radio


----------



## eddiejnet

Had to join just to give my thanks!!! With small alterations due to model diff(KD-X260BT) worked like a charm! Didn't even know my faceplate came off! Hehe.


----------



## Flood48

Maldeus said:


> This is how I did it on my JVC "KD-T700BT with this error.
> 
> 1. Disconnect all power from the unit
> 2. Simultaneously press and hold the
> [MENU * star on right bottom] and [Skip Forward ] buttons
> 3. While holding down both [MENU *] and [Skip Forward] , apply 12v power to unit
> a. If successful, the display will show "DC ERR"
> b. If not, repeat steps 2-3 until "DC ERR" is displayed on screen
> 4. Press [Skip Forward] until the display shows "DC1 ERR"
> a. Press and hold [Skip Forward] until "DC1 OK" appears
> 5. Press [ Skip Back] and advance display until "DC2" appears
> 6. Press and hold [ Skip Back] again until "DC2 0" appears on the display
> 7. Disconnect power
> 8. Remove faceplate
> 8. Reconnect power
> 9. Press and hold the [RESET located under face panel] button for 10 seconds
> 10. Reinstall faceplate and turn the unit on
> 
> Your head unit should now power with factory defaults.
> View attachment 308944


Worked. Ty so much!


----------



## Tylerhamillton

On a KD-TD91BTS, I get to step 5/6 and have DC2 4 displayed and cannot change it. Can anyone offer help?


----------



## MrToadsWildRide

Tylerhamillton said:


> On a KD-TD91BTS, I get to step 5/6 and have DC2 4 displayed and cannot change it. Can anyone offer help?


Did you fix the problem that caused the fault?


----------



## Tylerhamillton

MrToadsWildRide said:


> Did you fix the problem that caused the fault?


I haven’t located the problem, but can you tell me anything about why DC2 would be at 4 and not be changeable?


----------



## MrToadsWildRide

Tylerhamillton said:


> I haven’t located the problem, but can you tell me anything about why DC2 would be at 4 and not be changeable?


It’s possible that the fault is still present. Try disconnecting all of the speakers from the unit and going through the procedure again. If it resets with the speakers unhooked, check all of the speakers/speaker wires before reconnecting.


----------



## sprikkel26

Goelie said:


> Thanks a lot. In my case it went a little bit different, but succeeded,
> 
> The model I have is: KD-R861BT
> View attachment 260053
> 
> Step 1-3: Instead [MENU], I used [SETUP]
> In Step 5, I could not find the [PAUSE], that is like pushing the volume button, but it did not succeed into DC2 and DC2 0.
> So, I tried different other things from Step 4.
> After "DC ERR", I think what worked was the [SKIP TRACK BACK], then I had quickly found the DC2 0
> I continued with Step 7, and finished successfully.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cor


What i did was the following,

1, disconnect 12+, 
2, reconnect battery while holding select + both skip tracks
DC err1 comes on and i press forward again so dc err1 goes to dc1 ok
dc err 2-4 also pressed the back button and it said dc 2 0
after that i reset the headunit with reset button and it worked again.

BOTH dc has to go back to zero and reset after that


----------



## sprikkel26

for dc2 you have to press forward 2 times, for dc 1 you have to press back track 2 times,


----------



## jesusadangilgil

2Speed said:


> Wanted to post this here in case anyone else searches for it to no avail...
> 
> This happened to me after I washed my boat, and my JVC "MARINE" KD-R99MBS radio came up with this error. Initially nothing I found online worked. Everything said it was toast, throw it away or send it in. It was only $100 stereo, so I bought another one. But I was sure there was a fix, so I kept searching. After extensive searching on the internet, I found a fix on an obscure German website. I translated it and it worked! So here is the procedure. I assume it will work on any JVC or Kenwood deck displaying this message.
> 
> Note: This is MUCH easier if you have a test bench, or at least a 12v power supply that you can use in your workspace. It would be difficult to do with the unit installed.
> 
> 1. Desconecte toda la energía de la unidad
> 2. Mantenga presionados simultáneamente los botones [MENU] y [Skip Track]
> 3. Mientras mantiene presionado [MENU] y [Skip Track], aplique energía de 12v a la unidad
> una. Si tiene éxito, la pantalla mostrará "DC ERR"
> b. De lo contrario, repita los pasos 2 y 3 hasta que se muestre "DC ERR" en la pantalla.
> 4. Presione [Saltar pista] hasta que la pantalla muestre "DC1 ERR"
> una. Mantenga presionado [Saltar pista] hasta que aparezca "DC1 OK"
> 5. Presione [Pausa] y avance la pantalla hasta que aparezca "DC2"
> 6. Mantenga presionado [Pausa] nuevamente hasta que aparezca "DC2 0" en la pantalla
> 7. Desconecte la energía
> 8. Retire la placa frontal
> 8. Vuelva a conectar la energía
> 9. Mantenga presionado el botón [RESET] durante 10 segundos
> 10. Vuelva a instalar la placa frontal y encienda la unidad
> 
> Su unidad principal ahora debería funcionar con los valores predeterminados de fábrica.
> [/COTIZAR]
> tngo un estereo JVC KD-SR72 y me funcionó a la perfección, muchas gracias!


----------

